# White wifi icon



## m3_wc (Dec 18, 2011)

My wifi icon has turned from green to white. Browser still works, but andriod market and email does not. Says "no connection" when opening adroid market. Dolphin browser is working perfect.

What could be the problem?

Running Alpha 3.5.


----------



## fastoy (Oct 24, 2011)

White means that Wi-Fi is connected. Green means that you're logged into Google. Check your date. I'll bet it's 1970.


----------



## m3_wc (Dec 18, 2011)

fastoy said:


> White means that Wi-Fi is connected. Green means that you're logged into Google. Check your date. I'll bet it's 1970.


Yup, you're right. Thanks


----------



## fastoy (Oct 24, 2011)

1970 was a very good year. I was working on my first computer - an IBM System/360 Model 40.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

m3_wc said:


> Yup, you're right. Thanks


Download Clocksync and set it up, you'll never have that happen again and your clock will be dead on accurate.


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

I used to have this problem even though the clock is set correctly. The only thing I found to fix this is to turn WiFi off then back on. To make it easier, I setup a shortcut to control WiFi on my Elixir widget.


----------

